# How do you report tax fraud?



## mohainle

Hi All,

I would like to find out how to report somebody who isn't paying tax on numerous lucrative activities at present and for up to the last 10 years. How do I go about this? Will Revenue definately follow-up?

Regards,
Mohainle


----------



## PaddyBloggit

All here:

http://www.revenue.ie/en/contact/investigations-prosecutions-division.html


----------



## mohainle

Thanks Paddy. Now that we all need to come together it's not fair that there are those still screwing around with tax. Many thanks.


----------



## z107

Not fair? This is what's not fair:
http://www.independent.ie/business/...to-require-larger-cash-injection-2104219.html

Who are you going to report this to? Far, far worse in my opinion.


----------



## Complainer

umop3p!sdn said:


> Not fair? This is what's not fair:
> http://www.independent.ie/business/...to-require-larger-cash-injection-2104219.html
> 
> Who are you going to report this to? Far, far worse in my opinion.


It's not an either/or choice. Tax evasion at all levels in wrong.


----------



## jhegarty

umop3p!sdn said:


> Not fair? This is what's not fair:
> http://www.independent.ie/business/...to-require-larger-cash-injection-2104219.html
> 
> Who are you going to report this to? Far, far worse in my opinion.



By your logic only the most serious crime in the country is worth investigating.

We will save some money as we now only need one garda , who will investigate the most serious crime that week.


----------



## runner

We will save some money as we now only need one garda , who will  investigate the most serious crime that week.

...preferably committed by himself!


----------



## Purple

complainer said:


> it's not an either/or choice. Tax evasion at all levels in wrong.



+1


----------



## z107

...


----------



## PaddyBloggit

Tax evasion is a crime (at any level) ..... we all end up paying for it in the long run.

If *mohainle* reports a valid case of evasion it will be dealt with in the appropriate way.


----------



## Time

Which actual number is the correct number for not declaring income?


----------



## bazermc

Time said:


> Which actual number is the correct number for not declaring income?


 

Most of them are 01 8277500, so I would start there


----------



## Fedupwtbs

Hi Mohainle

Just FYI...a quick google returns your twitter Id and real name (Martin ...)

Might be worth knowing if you wanted to remain anonymous


----------

